# Georgia / Missouri (2021) ?



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Take care of business today!

Kickoff at noon!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Here we go!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

I see big Luke Griffin out there for the Tigers.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

This Mizzou quick run game may give the Dawgs trouble today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Good stop D!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Dang dangerous throw by Bennett.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Good grief! Weak start on offense!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs get an easy first down with a quick pass to McConkey, then throw long slow developing plays for nothing.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs look sleepy. They’ll wake up!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Number one team in the country, and we better start playing like it. Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs flatter than the beer at a ducks unlimited banquet in Hahira…..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Meh, 12 o’clock kickoff and it’s Mizzou. They’ll get rolling in a few.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Meh, 12 o’clock kickoff and it’s Mizzou. They’ll get rolling in a few.


Yeah, Mizzou rolling. now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Mizzou puts 3 up to take the early lead. Dawgs gotta get their heads together.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, Mizzou rolling. now.


Ain’t worried.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Looking very flat on both sides of the ball so far. Hoping we get it going this second series on offense.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs will wake up no doubt but how do you come out flat playing an SEC east opponent in your own stadium?  All teams do it but it always dombfounding to see


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 6, 2021)

It’s was the opening drive after a week off and y’all are worried?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Going to the backup QB at the last minute usually hurts the Dawgs worse than most for some reason.  I remember that game vs South Carolina 2 years ago and how the Dawgs did not do well.  It was a 12 noon game also.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2021)

Jt Daniels doesn’t start yet again


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

I would love for Zeus to run for 200 yards or more.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Boy our running game is absolutely awful!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> It’s was the opening drive after a week off and y’all are worried?



dawgs played last week vs UF.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 6, 2021)

You’re right. It’s still the opening drive though. Season’s over because the didn’t score a TD. Fire Smart


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

What a catch by Rosemy-Jacksaint.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

What a catch! But a very dangerous throw!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Why run the ball into an 8 man front?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Come on Dawgs time to open it up


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

tD Arian Smith!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

That's it pound it between the guards.  

Edit. Good throw


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

7-3 Dawgs and my stomach hurts!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Dagnabbit y'alls TV are fast


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Talk about dropping a pass in a perfect spot.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Man y’all are Debbie downers!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 6, 2021)

How bout that long ball.....nice toss Stetson!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Great throw Bennett that's the way to get it DONE!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Come
On boys! This ain’t the Dawgs of the past!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 6, 2021)

Great throw, but good lawd the offensive line is getting pushed around by guys half their size.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS 7-3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

Stetson


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Man y’all are Debbie downers!


IKR??

All that matters is score more points than the opponent.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Dustin Pate said:


> Great throw, but good lawd the offensive line is getting pushed around by guys half their size.


Missou is sending 8. The box is loaded. We will adjust. Gotta keep them
Honest.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Would like to see JT at halftime just in case Bennett goes down with a injury! 

At least get the rust off of him!


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Dustin Pate said:


> Great throw, but good lawd the offensive line is getting pushed around by guys half their size.



Bennett taking way to long to get rid of the ball and Mizzoo stacking the tackle box.  They just paid the fiddler on the UGA TD.  The run game will loosen up now and by the third it’ll be 6-8 yards per carry.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Man y’all are Debbie downers!



I am a debbie downer but not because of the way the Dawgs are playing.  I've had a rough week and next week looks to be no better.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2021)

0-0 Ohio state vs Nebraska at end of first quarter ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 0-0 Ohio state vs Nebraska at end of first quarter ?


Go Huskers!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

77 was motoring out there to try and make that tackle.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Jackson got a little too excited.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Ok ok coop is in the house!!!!! 

I had to run some errands, settle down guys Georgia will be fine!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

9-3 Dawgs after the blocked punt


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Come on Offense!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Dan Jackson is a great player


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Burton bails Bennett out TD!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 6, 2021)

What a catch!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Yep. Calm down my Dawg brothers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

WOW what a throw and catch!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Down at the 1.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

I got too excited. His knee was down at the goal line. I’m sorry.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


Got me again!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Burton in da house and HEALTHY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

99


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS! For real this time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

Glory glory


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

16-3 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS! For real this time!


Whoop whoop


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Jordan Davis on offense and Wow what a block


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Mmm Hmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Jordan Davis on offense


Finish the drill


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs have woken up.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Burton in da house and HEALTHY



I don't think people outside of UGA know how many injuries the Dawgs have had at WR and TE this year.  Getting Burton, Jackson, Smith, Rosemy-Jacksaint back will be huge going forward. They are getting healthy at the right time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs gotta be more aware of the deep ball! Mercy!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

They are moving the ball too easy at times.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Missu controlling both side of the line of scrimmage


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Adjustments will be made at half time.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Missu controlling both side of the line of scrimmage


Nah, just stacking the box. Dawgs will start to run outside more.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Hunker down Dawgs! D up!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Dang that was close


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Alright Defense way to go!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Come on Offense we need 7 more on the board!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs by 17x2


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Great stop by the D. Offense rolling now. Need a few more TD’s so JT can get in there and start knocking the rust off.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Alright, Dawgs! Let’s go put 7 more up on our side of the scoreboard this drive!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Missu controlling both side of the line of scrimmage



But not the scoreboard.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

What a catch by KMac!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Great catch


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

McIntosh!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

What a throw and catch!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2021)

Stetson bennet for heisman


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Great catch!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Bowers!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Bowers is just a stud!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Did I just see Mark Richt on the sideline?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Did I just Mark Richt on the sideline?


Yes you did!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Jack saint was open!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Did I just Mark Richt on the sideline?


They honoring him at halftime


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Cussing Kirby


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

What did ya say again Kirby? ?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Kirby said a bad word.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Kirby mad


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Cussing Kirby


He learned from the best


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2021)

Kirby cussing his players out on national TV.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Potty mouth


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

The Dawgs have not played sharp at all and are still up 19-3.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Have a feeling halftime Kirby gonna vent a little on these players


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Cussing Kirby


Kirbs be wanting 7 not 3!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Can’t believe he’s cussing like that with Richt on the sidelines


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

19-3 after Dawgs had to settle for a field goal. Dawgs should’ve punched it in for the TD there. I would’ve went for it. Had they stopped us, they’d of had the ball with their backs to the goal line.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby mad



He should be after not getting a TD from a couple yards out.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Can’t believe he’s cussing like that with Richt on the sidelines


Kirby wanting a Natty and he mad


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 19-3 after Dawgs had to settle for a field goal. Dawgs should’ve punched it in for the TD there. I would’ve went for it. Had they stopped us, they’d of had the ball with their backs to the goal line.


Some bad play calling on the goal line runs. Mizzou had 10
Men in the box….


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> What did ya say again Kirby? ?


  Kirby said the same thing I said…..


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He learned from the best
> 
> View attachment 1114868


I remember Saban doing that. That was after they had lost the coin toss last week.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Defense needs to hunker down


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Can’t believe he’s cussing like that with Richt on the sidelines



Richt used the same kind of language in similar circumstances…..I’ve heard it personally.  Dude was a football coach


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Sounds like an old school rock band, Cussin Kirby and the Sideline Swingers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Mizzou coach cussing as well


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

I see another shirt in the making. H22 has on his How bout them .......... Dawgs T shirt on right now.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Don’t think the players aren’t either


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Mizzou coach cussing as well



I think all passionate coaches have had that moment, more than once.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Cooooooooook!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

What is wrong with Salyer?  dang Cook is motoring.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Can’t believe he’s cussing like that with Richt on the sidelines


I can’t believe dawg fans will put up with that sinning in front of their kids


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs need to go a little faster on offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ve said it a thousand times before, when we pitch the ball to our backs, they run better. Get them in motion and pitch it to them


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

AD Mitchel was getting mauled and no call.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Bowers for Heisman


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs! Get us some points!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Burton is HEALTHY


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

What a goofy play, but it worked. Punch it in here Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

26-3 Daaaaaaaawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

TD Cook


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

TD cook


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Mizzou just gonna go in the locker room here


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> What is wrong with Salyer?  dang Cook is motoring.


Foot injury. Gonna miss some time. Not too serious what I heard.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


Dang! Thought we done scored again.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

A Missouri player just hit Walker on their sideline.  He should be thrown out of the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

26-3 at the half


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Foot injury. Gonna miss some time. Not too serious what I heard.



The good thing is that Broderick Jones has done well at LT so Salyer can return to his natural LG position.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> A Missouri player just hit Walker on their sideline.  He should be thrown out of the game.


Just let cussing Kirby cuss him out


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! Thought we done scored again.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Just let cussing Kirby cuss him out


We will. Just win!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Man GT has that powerhouse Miami team tied at 14. Makes the Bama win against Miami look even more impressive!!!!!


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Man GT has that powerhouse Miami team tied at 14. Makes the Bama win against Miami look even more impressive!!!!!


Tech is slightly improved over last year…


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

I wanna see JT and then Beck or Vandagriff!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

I wanna see 65 points!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs got lucky there. No one went for the ball.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

2 runs into an 8 man box.  Just silly stuff.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Kirbs not happy!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Anybody but Washington would have been down.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

TD


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

that was quick TD Dawgs 33-3!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

That was easy!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Anybody but Washington would have been down.



Exactly what I thinking.  He bailed us out bigtime.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

JT Daniels will probably go into transfer portal if he gets no playing time.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

One more TD and it’s JT time


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh look we just need 32 more points!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

They are saying Blaylock is very close to returning and that Pickens is cleared for everything except being tackled.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

trad bow said:


> JT Daniels will probably go into transfer portal if he gets no playing time.


  No doubt.  Probably needs to.  Bennett ain’t showing any sign of relinquishing the tiller….


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

33-3 Dawgs after the TD pass by Bennett


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

The radio guys in pregsme said Stetson could come back next year as well as JT. That would kill our qb room.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Big Jordan Davis just mauled their RB like a big grizzly bear.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Sacked! Get ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Big Jordan Davis just mauled their RB like a big grizzly bear.


Davis chewed him up and spit him out like a watermelon seed.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m worried Dawgs look flat amd losing the LOS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Bennett is going to be the death of the Dawgs.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> The radio guys in pregsme said Stetson could come back next year as well as JT. That would kill our qb room.



Beck would leave and so would Vandagriff, but Stockton would stay and UGA would have a shot at Arch Manning.  So it's a wash as to how it plays out.  I want to see Vandagriff out there.  I think he is the most talented QB on the team, with Bennetts speed but in a much bigger size and he has Beck's arm with Daniels mind for the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

We are up by 30 and Bennett sux


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I’m worried Dawgs look flat amd losing the LOS



I was worried in the beginning.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

I just want a championship. I could care less who’s behind center


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs stop with the nonsense! We are winning! Enjoy it my brothers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

JT in


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I wanna see JT and then Beck or Vandagriff!


OK you shall


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Daniels out there.  Maybe he can work the rust out here.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I just want a championship. I could care less who’s behind center


That will preach!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> JT in


FINALLY


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

Thug thuggin


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Just seen coach Cochran talking to Bennett. So he is there.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I wanna see JT and then Beck or Vandagriff!


I read that if Spencer Rattler doesn't go to the NFL UGA is one of the 3 he could end up at???


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sa...-spencer-rattler-transfers-3-sec-schools/amp/


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs still not clicking on the line.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I read that if Spencer Rattler doesn't go to the NFL UGA is one of the 3 he could end up at???


I hope not!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

Why on earth would we need a 2nd string Oklahoma qb?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Daniels just gets the ball out so much faster than Bennett.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I hope not!


Me too he is a JERK! 

But who on UGA has ANY game time experience if JT declares for the NFL???


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

40-3 good guys


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Easy peezy!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Ladd gets in the endzone again!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Ladddddd


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

McConkey TD


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Me too he is a JERK!
> 
> But who on UGA has ANY game time experience if JT declares for the NFL???


That is on Kirby for not playing youngsters in these 30+ point wins.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

25 more points and I will breathe easier!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

JT Daniels never misses a beat when he comes back!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Daniels just gets the ball out so much faster than Bennett.


Agree. He's been groomed to be a qb since he was young. Ole stet is kinda like mcconkey. Just a baller who's Ballin


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Love seeing JT and Bennett supporting one another when they come off the field.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Come on Defense get the ball back, we need more points!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Kirby’s water broke on that last play!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Love seeing JT and Bennett supporting one another when they come off the field.


Just like our RB's support and congratulations no matter who scores!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Dang Kirbs gonna blow a gasket


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Dang Kirbs gonna blow a gasket


Calm down Kirbster don't stroke out over Mizzou


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

That wasn’t a catch!What the heck?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Incomplete


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Why did they not review that pass?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Why did they not review that pass?


Puzzling to me as well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Stop ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Calm down Kirbster don't stroke out over Mizzou


Where's his belt loop boy?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

He did not get there.  The ball was 1/2 yard away because of how the QB got hit and got turned.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

So they’ll review this play, but not that bull crap catch earlier. Okay.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Dan Jackson made a heck of a hit its close


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> So they’ll review this play, but not that bull crap catch earlier. Okay.




Kirby should have called a timeout there, but the refs had time to call it down.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Shouldn’t take this long for a review


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Hunker down Dawgs! Hunker down!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Parry is a MORON


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

I want a big sack right here defense! Let’s go!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I want a big sack right here defense! Let’s go!


I want 25 more points!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eeeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

He missed it!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> He missed it!


His belly got in the way!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

My goodness, JT moves like an old lady on a walker. Way too slow!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Good run


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

DJ


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Son of a gun! INT


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Dat not good


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

He a bit rusty!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> He a bit rusty!


Give him more reps


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

I blame Bennett


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Can’t help those deflected INTs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes he is. Needs heap of work today


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

That was strange looking.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

This Kirbys fault too! There’s no reason why he shouldn’t have played a hurt JT.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Can’t help those deflected INTs


You can when ball thrown behind receiver


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Dang now we gotta get 25 points in 15 minutes!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

I bet JT’s gonna transfer now.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Terrible throw by Daniels


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Probably


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> This Kirbys fault too! There’s no reason why he shouldn’t have played a hurt JT.


Tell em, Brown!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Richt should start helping our QB’s.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Loling! We just keep winning throwing INT’s!


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I bet JT’s gonna transfer now.



May have a hard time finding a JUCO to go to…..


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

It ought to be 75-3 by now. Dawgs suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Don’t blame me I voted for Bennett


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Defense! Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Wait! Richt is there it’s his fault!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I bet JT’s gonna transfer now.


He is coming back for Senior season is what I've read, who knows??


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Obvious hold on the end there.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Obvious hold on the end there.



Wow they actually called it for once.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Fire Kirby, Monken, Lanning, Muschamp, Bennett, Daniels, Zeus, Cook, etc just give Natty to Ohio State they play the toughest schedule! 

Then hire Dan Mullen!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Come on Dawgs get a turnover here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Get ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs gotta sew up that middle!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

3rd and 4th team defense out there but they need to step up and get a stop.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

I do wish they would play a little harder on Defense when they get up 37 points


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

D up Dawgs! STOP ‘EM!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Sacked


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

That’s w I’m talking about


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Mizzou puts 3 more up

40-6 Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

I bet we run it every play now.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Alright now we need points!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Mizzou coming back with FGs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

We look like a middle school team


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I bet we run it every play now.


JT needs to be throwing don't let up Dawgs, SHOW NO MERCY!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Pathetic


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Sick of this.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Fire UGA the whatever


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Time for change in Athens


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

No way we beat the vowels playing like we are today!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks like Willie Martinez is calling the defense


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Schotty calling the O


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

I wouldn't mind seeing the Dawgs run it down their throat for a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

I bet Bama plays LSwhoo better than UGA is playing Mizzu.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Well we have this one won I believe. Can’t say that about Ohio St


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

JT just a little rusty


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

I really like how hard Edwards runs the ball.   McConkey gets him another one.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

McConkey ain't rusty!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Who is Clark?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

McKonkey the real deal


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Big Jordan Davis giving hugs is funny to me!?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Georgia should have beat the dog out of Missouri


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs! With no name players and a 3 star giant in number 99! They said Kirby can’t develop players


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

43-6 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Dawgs 9-0 wooooooo hooooooooooo!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Who is Clark?


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! With no name players and a 3 star giant in number 99! They said Kirby can’t develop players


Ladd McConkey & Adonai Mitchell were 3 stars also


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

They are going to fool around and let them score a TD.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

There went the long play!!! Should not have let them make that play!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

4th string gonna let them score.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Who cares! Look at the score! Got 4th string on the field. Give Mizzou the TD they need a moral victory


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2021)

SE MO and the Vols both hung 60 on them, this was bound to be a rout as well as the DAWGs are playing.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Who cares! Look at the score! Got 4th string on the field. Give Mizzou the TD they need a moral victory


Nope. Need to develop the annihilation mindset. No survivors.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

We can't let teams hang around like we did today!!!! These close game kill me


----------



## James12 (Nov 6, 2021)

Kirby all up in Lannings huddles


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Poole!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs D stopped them


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

By the skin of their teeth, they held.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

That’s all folks. Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

3 seconds left before I breath easy.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> We can't let teams hang around like we did today!!!! These close game kill me


Now you know how guth and snook are feeling today! ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

43-6 your final

How ‘bout them Daaaaaaaawgs! Keep it going, boys! GATA! Let’s go! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 6, 2021)

According to the announcers Georgia still hasn’t played anybody until they play Tennessee


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Smart really should have tried to score on the last play.  He did the right thing but those yankee rednecks calling 2 time outs down there required something other that true southern hospitality.  Go Dawgs.  9 down, 6 to go.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 43-6 your final
> 
> How ‘bout them Daaaaaaaawgs! Keep it going, boys! GATA! Let’s go!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Did the spread shrink to 36.5 by game time???  I’m pretty sure it did.  Uncanny if so……


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!   I've had a rough couple of weeks and I expect next week to be worse, so I would appreciate prayers.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 6, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> According to the announcers Georgia still hasn’t played anybody until they play Tennessee


Bucknasty in the booth today?


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> According to the announcers Georgia still hasn’t played anybody until they play Tennessee


 
Charleston Southern the only test we will face all season….


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!!   I've had a rough couple of weeks and I expect next week to be worse, so I would appreciate prayers.


Been sending them up since last week and will continue my friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!!   I've had a rough couple of weeks and I expect next week to be worse, so I would appreciate prayers.


Prayers for you. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 6, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs stop with the nonsense! We are winning! Enjoy it my brothers!


Preach it. Who cares as long as the scoreboard has a bigger number on your side than the other. Style points don’t matter as long as you’re winning and remain undefeated.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Bucknasty in the booth today?


I would have enjoyed the game more without those announcers. 
I miss Larry.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!!   I've had a rough couple of weeks and I expect next week to be worse, so I would appreciate prayers.


You have my prayers for relief.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

When Georgia wins the National Championship, they’re still be people saying we haven’t played anybody. At that point they become nobody.


----------



## Resica (Nov 6, 2021)

trad bow said:


> When Georgia wins the National Championship, they’re still be people saying we haven’t played anybody. At that point they become nobody.


Hopefully when they win it, all the complaining will stop!!   I doubt it, but I hope so!


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 6, 2021)

And please quit whining about the refs missing calls only on Georgia. All teams have calls missed on them or calls go against them. Nothing will change about that. 

Scoreboard is the ONLY thing that matters. They just beat an in conference opponent by 37 points. That’s all that matters. What else do y’all want?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> And please quit whining about the refs missing calls only on Georgia. All teams have calls missed on them or calls go against them. Nothing will change about that.
> 
> Scoreboard is the ONLY thing that matters. They just beat an in conference opponent by 37 points. That’s all that matters. What else do y’all want?


Well I really wanted 65 points but I guess 43 will do!!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Nov 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Well I really wanted 65 points but I guess 43 will do!!!!


I would agree if we were Cincinnati. But we ain’t. Style points don’t really matter when you’re #1…..that’s all that matters


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

All I want is the same results next week. One game at the time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!!   I've had a rough couple of weeks and I expect next week to be worse, so I would appreciate prayers.


Prayers for you, bud.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Prayers for you, bud.


x2 @greendawg


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2021)

I been hunting and helping a buddy drag a buck out of the woods. What did I miss????


----------



## Coenen (Nov 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I been hunting and helping a buddy drag a buck out of the woods. What did I miss????


UGA couldn't cover the spread against the Mighty Missouri Tigers, expect a precipitous drop in the polls. I heard they're even thinking about awarding the SEC East to some other team.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2021)

Coenen said:


> UGA couldn't cover the spread against the Mighty Missouri Tigers, expect a precipitous drop in the polls. I heard they're even thinking about awarding the SEC East to some other team.



Excellent! We’ve got everybody right where we want them!????


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> According to the announcers Georgia still hasn’t played anybody until they play Tennessee


They also said just give them the 1st down since they were losing to make it entertaining! 

They about like listening to a Biden speech!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!!   I've had a rough couple of weeks and I expect next week to be worse, so I would appreciate prayers.


Prayers for you, my wife is currently in the hospital as well! ????


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 6, 2021)

Resica said:


> Hopefully when they win it, all the complaining will stop!!   I doubt it, but I hope so!


No way


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I been hunting and helping a buddy drag a buck out of the woods. What did I miss????


 Me too. Sitting over a bean field in Kentucky not missing football. I can tell you without having watched the game. Missouri was holding on every play. Pass interference on every play. The refs were pulling for Missouri and so were the announcers. Missouri is better than their ranking, or lack there of. Dawgs were looking ahead to their next unranked opponent. I just summed up every game. Oh yeah. Almost forgot. Somehow Bama and OSU got brought up. Nick will be writing a check here in about an hour and a half. Good luck hunting!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Prayers for you, my wife is currently in the hospital as well! ????


Prayers sent brother


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Nick will be writing a check here in about an hour and a half.


He always does, figured he has done wrote $100,000 for the LSU game!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Prayers for you, my wife is currently in the hospital as well! ????


Prayers for your wife and you.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2021)

Praying for the dawgs that need prayer!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Prayers for you, my wife is currently in the hospital as well! ????



I am so sorry to hear that.  Now is an awful time to be in the hospital for anything.  Prayers for your wife.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 6, 2021)

Since the game thread is pretty much over, i will give you guys a short version of what's going on.  Monday before last a kidney stone hit me.  Went to the Er and it was a 3-5 mm stone.  Normally that wouldn't be that bad, but my right ureter is a problem.  They gave me week to pass it on my own.  No dice so I had surgery this past Tuesday.  I knew about the pain and what to expect because of what has happened before, but it is worth it to just get it out.  After I got back to recovery, my wife broke the news to me that the Dr. was unable to go far enough in to get the stone and that the pressure had actually pushed the stone back into my kidney from the ureter.  The Dr. put a stent in to stretch the ureter and hopefully let the stone come out on it's own, but I don't think that's going to happen.  So the next step is to remove the stent and give it a couple of days to see what happens, then go back in and get it if possible.  Problem is that because of the damage and scar tissue of stones over the years, they are probably going to have to do reconstructive surgery to rebuild my ureter.  I am miserable right now and every time I go to the bathroom, it feels like someone is hitting me with a sledgehammer in my lower right back while I am peeing acid.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Prayers for you, my wife is currently in the hospital as well! ????



First I heard this.Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Since the game thread is pretty much over, i will give you guys a short version of what's going on.  Monday before last a kidney stone hit me.  Went to the Er and it was a 3-5 mm stone.  Normally that wouldn't be that bad, but my right ureter is a problem.  They gave me week to pass it on my own.  No dice so I had surgery this past Tuesday.  I knew about the pain and what to expect because of what has happened before, but it is worth it to just get it out.  After I got back to recovery, my wife broke the news to me that the Dr. was unable to go far enough in to get the stone and that the pressure had actually pushed the stone back into my kidney from the ureter.  The Dr. put a stent in to stretch the ureter and hopefully let the stone come out on it's own, but I don't think that's going to happen.  So the next step is to remove the stent and give it a couple of days to see what happens, then go back in and get it if possible.  Problem is that because of the damage and scar tissue of stones over the years, they are probably going to have to do reconstructive surgery to rebuild my ureter.  I am miserable right now and every time I go to the bathroom, it feels like someone is hitting me with a sledgehammer in my lower right back while I am peeing acid.


Man that stinks. We will be praying for you brother!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> First I heard this.Your family will be in my prayers.


Thank you!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 6, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Since the game thread is pretty much over, i will give you guys a short version of what's going on.  Monday before last a kidney stone hit me.  Went to the Er and it was a 3-5 mm stone.  Normally that wouldn't be that bad, but my right ureter is a problem.  They gave me week to pass it on my own.  No dice so I had surgery this past Tuesday.  I knew about the pain and what to expect because of what has happened before, but it is worth it to just get it out.  After I got back to recovery, my wife broke the news to me that the Dr. was unable to go far enough in to get the stone and that the pressure had actually pushed the stone back into my kidney from the ureter.  The Dr. put a stent in to stretch the ureter and hopefully let the stone come out on it's own, but I don't think that's going to happen.  So the next step is to remove the stent and give it a couple of days to see what happens, then go back in and get it if possible.  Problem is that because of the damage and scar tissue of stones over the years, they are probably going to have to do reconstructive surgery to rebuild my ureter.  I am miserable right now and every time I go to the bathroom, it feels like someone is hitting me with a sledgehammer in my lower right back while I am peeing acid.


I can relate brother. In ‘17 I had a 11mm I couldn’t pass and had to have it laser zapped. That created several smaller stones I had to pass. Worse 2 weeks I believe I have ever had. Prayers for relief friend!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Prayers for you, my wife is currently in the hospital as well! ????


I missed this post earlier. Wishing her the very best brother! Prayers sent.



greendawg said:


> Since the game thread is pretty much over, i will give you guys a short version of what's going on.  Monday before last a kidney stone hit me.  Went to the Er and it was a 3-5 mm stone.  Normally that wouldn't be that bad, but my right ureter is a problem.  They gave me week to pass it on my own.  No dice so I had surgery this past Tuesday.  I knew about the pain and what to expect because of what has happened before, but it is worth it to just get it out.  After I got back to recovery, my wife broke the news to me that the Dr. was unable to go far enough in to get the stone and that the pressure had actually pushed the stone back into my kidney from the ureter.  The Dr. put a stent in to stretch the ureter and hopefully let the stone come out on it's own, but I don't think that's going to happen.  So the next step is to remove the stent and give it a couple of days to see what happens, then go back in and get it if possible.  Problem is that because of the damage and scar tissue of stones over the years, they are probably going to have to do reconstructive surgery to rebuild my ureter.  I am miserable right now and every time I go to the bathroom, it feels like someone is hitting me with a sledgehammer in my lower right back while I am peeing acid.



Dang, man. Never had one, but I’ve heard all the horror stories of how painful they can be. Hurts me just reading your post! Get well soon bud.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 7, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> SE MO and the Vols both hung 60 on them, this was bound to be a rout as well as the DAWGs are playing.


Southeast Missouri State only scored 28 on Mizzou. Tennessee scored 62. https://mutigers.com/sports/football/schedule


----------

